# mädels-cube ams wls und Sram XX-Kurbel



## dirtwalker (18. Oktober 2010)

Wer von Euch kann mir etwas dazu sagen? verträgt sich das? Ich habe gehört, dass frau mit den Haxn am "Hinterbau" hängenbleibt.
Ich bin gerade dabei einen cube ams wls 15"-Rahmen aufzubauen. Wollte jetzt Sram XX 2 x 10 Umwerfer vorne und Kurbel montieren. Forummitglied bronx hat mir abgeraten.

VG Ivo


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Oktober 2010)

wie meinen, euer Merkwürden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich ahne...  

Wegen schmalerer Baubreite der 2-fach-Kurbel kann man mit der Ferse an der Kettenstrebe hängen bleiben. Tja, das gilt es auszuprobieren. Wie groß sind denn die Füße?


----------



## 4mate (18. Oktober 2010)

Crossposting...

*Sram XX an cube AMS WLS*


----------



## dirtwalker (19. Oktober 2010)

manchmal möchte man von frau was wissen, insoferrn double cross posting (XY an XX).  

Gruß Ivo


----------



## dirtwalker (19. Oktober 2010)

falls ich einen Codex verletze, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Würde aber gerne wissen welchen.
Gruß Ivo


----------



## dirtwalker (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Bergradlerin,
Die Schuhgrösse meiner Frau ist 37. Sie hat eine Schrittlänge von 71 cm bei 158 cm KG. Sie wiegt 58 kg. Ihr bisheriges 16"-Bike war ihr noch zu groß. 
Damit sie richtig Spaß hat möchte ich ihr ein sehr leichtes Rad aufbauen. Gruß Ivo


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Sollte passen bei 37. Bei meinem Rennrad gab´s ähnliche Fragen, weil das Teil bei einer Oberrohrlänge von 52cm sehr kompakt gebaut, also kurz ist. Ich musste den Fuß auf dem Pedal einen Millimeter nach außen drehen (also die Ferse), seitdem klappt es wunderbar. Schlimmstenfalls eine Beilagscheibe zwischen Pedal und Kurbel setzen (aber sichern!).


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

dirtwalker schrieb:


> falls ich einen Codex verletze, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Würde aber gerne wissen welchen.
> Gruß Ivo



Naja, man postet halt normalerweise nur in einem Bereich, in dem, der relevant ist. In diesem Fall verstehe ich aber Dein Anliegen, es hier und da zu versuchen.


----------



## dirtwalker (19. Oktober 2010)

Bissl Mensch ist gut..
Gruß Ivo


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (22. Oktober 2010)

dirtwalker schrieb:


> Hallo Bergradlerin,
> Die Schuhgrösse meiner Frau ist 37. Sie hat eine Schrittlänge von 71 cm bei 158 cm KG. Sie wiegt 58 kg. Ihr bisheriges 16"-Bike war ihr noch zu groß.
> Damit sie richtig Spaß hat möchte ich ihr ein sehr leichtes Rad aufbauen. Gruß Ivo



 Das ist nicht deine Frau! Das bin ich!


----------

